# IPX unter x64



## BigBoymann (26. Januar 2010)

So nabend Jungs, 

ich habe gleich ganz viele Fragen, wenn die erste wie ich befürchte immer noch mit nein beantwortet wird. 

Wir planen eine Retro LAN Party und möchten all unsere alten Spiele spielen. Ich habe mich dummerweise bereit erklärt, Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 1 zum laufen zu kriegen. Denn das Spiel habe ich schon unter XP und Vista zum laufen bekommen, sogar im Netzwerk. 
Da jetzt aber mein Heimrechner auf Windows7 X64 aufgestockt wurde habe ich das Problem, dass ich dafür kein kompatibles IPX Protokoll finde und somit auch keines installieren kann. Gibt es da schon was???

Die zweite Idee wäre, dass ich einen virtuellen PC installiere und dann das Spiel installiere. Denke einen VPC kann man auch mit Windows 98 zu laufen bekommen, oder???
Wäre es dann möglich, diesen virtuellen PC einfach auf alle anderen Rechner zu kopieren??? So könnte ich das alles einmal einrichten und dann a Tag X einfach allen Leuten per Netzwerk rüberkopieren. (und man könnte es speichern und bei Bedarf einfach wieder auf den aktuellen PC spielen. 

Wenn dies möglich ist, dann gebt mir mal Tipps wie ich das am besten mache. 

danke
Christian


----------



## kress (26. Januar 2010)

Über virtuellen Pc zu spielen ist nicht möglich, da manche Spiele nicht von Remote steuern lassen, das heißt, sie verweigern schon den Start. Falls dies nicht passiert, könnte es zur Meldung kommen, das kein 3d Treiber installiert ist und das Spiel wieder nicht gestartet werden kann.
Ob Ersteres existiert, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## maschine (26. Januar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Über virtuellen Pc zu spielen ist nicht möglich, da manche Spiele nicht von Remote steuern lassen


Was hat denn eine VM bitteschön mit Remote zu tun? 
In einer VM lassen sich durch aus Spiele spielen. Das größere Problem wird neben den Treibern eher die Performance sein, ich konnte in einer VM zumindest problemlos CS 1.6 spielen 
edit: Achja, dabei handelte es sich um diesen PC, glaub das mit der Performance sollte also egal sein  http://www.sysprofile.de/id98950


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

maschine schrieb:


> Was hat denn eine VM bitteschön mit Remote zu tun?



Nun, wenn ich z.b. im Xp mode von Win 7 ein Spiel starten will, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Computer gerade über Remote Control gesteuert wird und das nicht zulässig ist. Spiel bricht ab und man ist wieder auf dem Desktop.


----------



## maschine (27. Januar 2010)

Das hat aber trotzdem nichts mit Remote zu tun und außerdem redet hier keiner vom XP Mode


----------



## Kadauz (27. Januar 2010)

Probiers mal mit Virtual Box von Sun. Hab damit eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

solltest du Windows XP haben, so lassen sich Protokolle (auch SPX/IPX) beim Button "Installieren" der jeweiligen LAN-Verbindung nachinstallieren. Möglicherweise ist für das nachträgliche Installieren eine CD/DVD des Betriebssystems notwendig. Da ich aktuell nur an einer XP-Maschine sitze, kann ich dir bezüglich Windows Vista oder 7 keine Auskunft geben.

Sollte dies nicht der goldene Weg zur Lösung des Problems sein, so wäre die letzte Alternative "VM Ware Workstation"; eine Virtualisierungssoftware, die auch 3D API wie OpenGL und DirectX 9.0c unterstützt.

Viel Erfolg dabei
Wannseesprinter


----------



## dot (29. Januar 2010)

Bei Vista/7 und vorallem bei der x64 Version scheint es laut Google keine Moeglichkeit diesbezueglich zu geben. Eigentlich schade...


----------



## BigBoymann (31. Januar 2010)

Danke Dot, 

genau bei diesem Problem lande ich auch immer wieder und finde es eigentlich eine Frechheit. 

Denn gerade alte Spiele verlangen immer wieder danach. Besonders halt C&C RA 1, ohne IPX keine Möglichkeit. 

Hab es schon über Hamachi versucht, aber auch hier keine Chance, da wird zwar ein Netzwerkadapter installiert, aber auch ohne IPX. 
Werde mir gleich mal VM Ware Workstation runterladen und versuchen es zu installieren. Ich werde dann auch direkt Win 98 SE installieren (ja ich habe sie noch alle, angefangen bei den 3 Disketten für Win 3.1)

Aber meine eigentliche Frage ist ja nun, wenn ich VM auf den entsprechenden Rechner installiere, kann ich dann mein installiertes System (also Win98 und C&C usw), das wird ja in einer Datei gespeichert, einfach auf die anderen Rechner übertragen??? Müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder. 

danke schon mal für eure Mühen.

mfg
Christian


----------



## dot (31. Januar 2010)

Das sollte theoretisch funktionieren. Afaik wird ja alles bis auf die CPU emuliert/simuliert.


----------



## midnight (31. Januar 2010)

Solang du den kompletten Ordner mitnimmst ist das kein Problem. An sich brauchst du nicht alles einzupacken, aber da ist ein File bei wo drinsteht, was wie emuliert wird etc, da ich nicht weiß welches es ist, nimm einfach alle mit und öffne es dann.

so far


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal eine kleine .zip beigefügt. Sie soll vielen Erfahrungsberichten zufolge bei einem x86-Betriebssystem laufen. Achte aber darauf, dass der Windows-Ordner bei dir auch "Windows" betitelt ist. Ich kann dir aber leider nicht sagen, inwiefern sich das x64-System verhält, sobald das Protokoll bei der LAN-Verbindung-->Eigenschaften-->"Installieren..." manuell eingebunden wird.

Bei Windows 7 ist es standardmäßig nicht dabei. Wahrscheinlich hält man es nicht mehr für notwendig, da keine aktuelle Software mehr auf dieses Protokoll zugreift; meint man...

Kleine Erläuterung der Quelle, wo ich die .zip her habe:


> Alle Dateien auf C:\ extrahieren !
> Die Netzwerkverwaltung öffnen.
> Netzwerkverbindungen verwalten.
> Rechtsclick auf die LAN-Verbindung, dann Eigenschaften
> ...



Viel Erfolg beim Einbinden des Protokolls 
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Sok4R (15. Februar 2010)

so, ich pushe den Thread. Da EA gerade erst Tiberian Sun kostenlos rausgebracht hat und das auch nur IPX unterstützt hab ich mich mal damit befasst. Ich hab Win7 x64.
Ich hab alles so gemacht wie in der Anleitung im Post über diesem, aber es geht leider nicht. Wenn ich die netnwlnk.inf auswähle meldet Win7, dass es keinen Treiber für das Gerät gefunden hat.
Ich vermute mal dass die Treiber nicht mit x64-Versionen kompatibel sind und solange keiner einer x64 Version von IPX programmiert (lol), wird man um ein zweites Windows für Retrospiele nicht drum herum kommen. Eine XP Installtion ist da sowieso besser, da Win7 noch mehr Probleme mit alten Windows-Spielen hat. Hat sich einfach zuviel am Unterbau geändert =/


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. Dezember 2011)

Glaube das geht sowieso nur noch über XWIS.net und ihr müsst einen "Patch" runterladen, was eine wsocks32.dll ist.


----------

